# problèmes de démarrage sur power mac g5



## agatha07 (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,mon power mac g5 2x2ghz ayant 2 disques durs sata dont un d'origine de marque Maxtor(celui où est installé mac os x 10.5.8),l'autre me servant pour y mettre mes documents et un graveur ide d'origine.Ces temps-ci l'ordinateur est capricieux au démarrage,bloque sur la pomme sur fond gris,plante très rapidement après le démarrage (lors de la saisie du mot de passe par exemple) et ceux même sur le cd hardware test et celui de mac os x.D'après-vous d'où peut provenir le problème? Merci d'avance de vos réponses en espérant avoir était assez précis.


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2014)

Il plante comment ?
Il gèle, la souris est active, Kernel Panic ?

C'est le même type de plantage avec le disque dur et un autre support ?

T'as combien de barrettes pour combien de Ram ?
Si c'est toujours pareil, tu peux enlever les barrettes de Ram, et le re-clipser ensuite à leur emplacement.

Je sais, beaucoup de questions


----------



## agatha07 (20 Septembre 2014)

Il gèle au démarrage (au moment ou la pomme grise sur fond blanc apparaît) et après le démarrage, quelque fois kernel panic pendant et après le démarrage voire même ne démarre pas du tout(écran noir avec ou sans "bong" du démarrage ),même problèmes avec les cd Apple,j'ai 4 barrettes mémoires pour 4go, j'ai essayer de les intervertir : aucune amélioration.


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2014)

Essaie de démarrer sur une seule paire, ça te fait barrette A avec B, ensuite A avec C et D
Puis B-C, B-D, C-D
Ceci sur toutes les paires de connecteurs.

En testant le boot et les gels éventuels, voir KP

Ca permettra de vérifier et les barrettes et les connecteurs

Bien sûr c'est un peu fastidieux


----------



## agatha07 (21 Septembre 2014)

Pas d'amélioration, autres idées?


----------



## lpl (21 Septembre 2014)

Un nettoyage complet de la poussière t'as essayée ?


----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2014)

Donc, ce n'est ni le disque dur ni la Ram.
Ca ne sent pas très bon cette histoire
Essaie de tout enlever : câbles, tous les périfs Usb sauf clavier/souris, débranche graveur et autres disques


----------



## agatha07 (21 Septembre 2014)

Oui, même l'alim a été dépoussiéré.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

Démarrage toujours aussi aléatoire avec seulement branché :le disque dur de mac os x ,le clavier, la souris et l'ecran.


----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2014)

Désolé.
Je n'ai plus d'idée sauf du hardware lourd


----------



## agatha07 (21 Septembre 2014)

Merci quand même.


----------



## lpl (21 Septembre 2014)

Et en débranchant les disques durs et en bootant sur le cd

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------

Peut être la pâte thermique sur le processeur


----------



## agatha07 (21 Septembre 2014)

La pâte thermique des processeur a été remplacé ce mois-ci.


----------



## lpl (21 Septembre 2014)

Avant ou après la panne ? Si avant ça doit être le problème.


----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2014)

J'avais un G4 QS qui merdait un peu comme ça.
C'était l'alim. J'avais tout changé, même la carte mère.
Je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coût/coup de faire des frais sur un G5 ?


----------



## lpl (21 Septembre 2014)

Après intervention sur le processeur il faut faire un recalibrage thermique sur ce modèle.


----------



## agatha07 (21 Septembre 2014)

J'ai changé la pâte après la panne, pour le recalibrage , il faut arriver a faire la procédure en entier et moi, il plante bien avant la fin


----------



## lpl (21 Septembre 2014)

J'ai du faire le calibrage plusieurs fois sur mon quad G5, peut être que le processeur est hs ?
T'as la bonne version du logiciel diagnostic service ?


----------



## agatha07 (22 Septembre 2014)

Je pense avoir la bonne version (2.5.8), par contre pour les processeurs, j'ai un doute car même en les inversant matériellement, c'est toujours le même qui travaille moins que l'autre.


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Septembre 2014)

Edit : Après réflexion, as tu testé avec une autre carte vidéo ? J'avais des KP sur mon G4 et des condos de la cg avaient gonflés ...

Cherche pas c'est la carte mère, le chipset (BGA) doit commencer à se dessouder. (tu peut essayer un cout de décapeur thermique)

Je serais surpris si il s'agit d'un pross, mais tu peut tester avec un puis l'autre.


----------

